# PWM Lüfter ohne PC betreiben



## Morgoth-Aut (23. Mai 2016)

*PWM Lüfter ohne PC betreiben*

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes vor:
Ich will einen 12V PWM Lüfter außerhalb eines PCs betreiben.
Angeschlossen wird er an irgendeinem 12V Netzteil.
Beim Lüfter werden die ersten beiden Pins an Masse und Spannung geschlossen.

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Wie kann ich die Drehzahl vom 3. Pin auf einem kleinen Display anzeigen lassen?
z.B. an so einem Display:
10 Stk. 0.56inch 4 Digit rot LED Anzeige gemeinsam: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Wie kann ich ein PWM Signal erzeugen um den Lüfter zu steuern? Am besten per Potentiometer zum schnellen Verstellen 

Oder gibt es da vll schon was fertiges?

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## RRe36 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM LÃ¼fter ohne PC betreiben*

Die Drehzahl kannst du doch auch über die Spannung steuern


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM LÃ¼fter ohne PC betreiben*

ja schon, hab aber schön öfters gelesen das es da zu "klackern" kommen kann.
PWM Lüfter mögen es angeblich nicht über die Spannung gesteuert zu werden.

Edit:
Bezüglich Drehzahl auslesen hab ich ein einen guten Eigenbau gefunden:
Drehzahlmesser


----------



## bschicht86 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM LÃ¼fter ohne PC betreiben*

Bezpüglich des PWM kannst du auch einfach eine Gleichspannung anlegen. Testen kannst du es ja, wenn du am PWM-Signal Masse anlegst und danach 3,3V. Je nachdem bei welchem Potential die Drehzahl nahe 0 ist, brauchst du dann nur noch ein Potentiometer anschliessen. (Welchen Wert das Poti haben muss, hängt davon ab, ob die PWM-Schaltung nieder- oder hochohmig arbeitet)


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM LÃ¼fter ohne PC betreiben*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Bezpüglich des PWM kannst du auch einfach eine Gleichspannung anlegen. Testen kannst du es ja, wenn du am PWM-Signal Masse anlegst und danach 3,3V. Je nachdem bei welchem Potential die Drehzahl nahe 0 ist, brauchst du dann nur noch ein Potentiometer anschliessen. (Welchen Wert das Poti haben muss, hängt davon ab, ob die PWM-Schaltung nieder- oder hochohmig arbeitet)



Ein PWM Signal ist ja immer ein wechsel zwischen ein/aus. Kann man einfach Gleichspannung statt PWM nehmen, oder läuft am 4. Pin immer Gleichspannung und das Signal wird erst beim Lüfter erzeugt?  Ganz genau hab ich das noch nicht rausgefunden


----------



## Dagnarus (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM LÃ¼fter ohne PC betreiben*

Pulsweitenmodulation – Wikipedia da ist das ganz gut erklärt

und hier hab ich noch was gefunden zu einer selbstgemachten PWM Steuerung:

PWM Steuerung

Oder du könntest dafür auch einen RaspberryPi verwenden.


----------



## bschicht86 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM LÃ¼fter ohne PC betreiben*



Dagnarus schrieb:


> Pulsweitenmodulation – Wikipedia da ist das ganz gut erklärt
> 
> und hier hab ich noch was gefunden zu einer selbstgemachten PWM Steuerung:
> 
> ...



Das ist alles Richtig, aber wenn am Ende ein Kondensator im Spiel ist, wird das ganze nur noch zu einem Gleichspannungswert geglättet. Ergo kann man auch einfach eine Gleichspannung anlegen. PWM ist für digitale Technik einfacher umzusetzen un benötigt keinen Leistungsteil.


----------



## Dagnarus (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM LÃ¼fter ohne PC betreiben*

Ah ok. Ich bin kein Elektroniker  

Also würde es ausreichen einen regelbaren Widerstand zu verwenden und dann zwischen 0 und 12V auf den Lüfter zu geben, richtig?


----------



## bschicht86 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM LÃ¼fter ohne PC betreiben*



Dagnarus schrieb:


> Ah ok. Ich bin kein Elektroniker
> 
> Also würde es ausreichen einen regelbaren Widerstand zu verwenden und dann zwischen 0 und 12V auf den Lüfter zu geben, richtig?


Am PWM? Ich bin mir jetzt nicht genau sicher, aber ich hab irgendwie noch dunkel in Erinnerung, dass der gesamte Regelbereich vom Lüfter-PWM zwischen 0V und 3,xV liegt. 12V wär dann wohl etwas zuviel, aber womöglich auch nicht schädlich. (kommt auf denn Glättungskondensator dahinter an)


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM LÃ¼fter ohne PC betreiben*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Am PWM? Ich bin mir jetzt nicht genau sicher, aber ich hab irgendwie noch dunkel in Erinnerung, dass der gesamte Regelbereich vom Lüfter-PWM zwischen 0V und 3,xV liegt. 12V wär dann wohl etwas zuviel, aber womöglich auch nicht schädlich. (kommt auf denn Glättungskondensator dahinter an)



Also am besten mal beim Hersteller nachfragen wieviel da angelegt wird, oder einfach auf Gut-Glück und Garantie nutzen?


----------



## Fafafin (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM LÃ¼fter ohne PC betreiben*

Bausatz PC-Luftersteuerung - Pollin Electronic
Statt des Temperaturfühlers ein Poti und einen einstellbaren Widerstand in Reihe. Damit sollte die Steuerung möglich werden.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM LÃ¼fter ohne PC betreiben*



Fafafin schrieb:


> Bausatz PC-Luftersteuerung - Pollin Electronic
> Statt des Temperaturfühlers ein Poti und einen einstellbaren Widerstand in Reihe. Damit sollte die Steuerung möglich werden.



Dann wird der Lüfter doch wieder erst über Spannung geregelt?

Edit: Ich habe mal den Hersteller angeschrieben bezüglich der Frequenz und Spannung die beim PWM anliegt.
Man schaun ob die Informationen preisgeben


----------



## Fafafin (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM LÃ¼fter ohne PC betreiben*

Der Bausatz hat am PWM-Ausgang ca. 30kHz mit Pulsweitenmodulation. Am Eingang ist ein Thermosensor (temperaturabhängiger Widerstand).

Die PWM-Frequenz bei PCs ist ca. 25kHz.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM LÃ¼fter ohne PC betreiben*

So hab viele Infos durch den Hersteller bekommen.

Hier ein paar Infos bezüglich dem PWM Signal laut Richtlinie:

Frequenz: 25kHz normal, 21-28kHz sind akzeptabel (mein Lüfter liegt bei 18-30kHz)
Maximale Spannung: 5,25V (Soll aber bei max. 5V liegen. Viele neue Lüfter liegen wegen Kompatibilität oder so bei 3,3V)


----------



## bschicht86 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM LÃ¼fter ohne PC betreiben*

Du solltest noch fragen, ob das PWM-Signal im Lüfter mit einem Kondensator geglättet wird. Weil dann brauchst du es dir nicht wirklich kompliziert zu machen und legst einfach eine Gleichspannung (in deinem Fall max. 5V) über einen Potentiometer an.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter ohne PC betreiben*

Wieso willst du das denn machen?


----------



## Fafafin (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM LÃ¼fter ohne PC betreiben*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Du solltest noch fragen, ob das PWM-Signal im Lüfter mit einem Kondensator geglättet wird. Weil dann brauchst du es dir nicht wirklich kompliziert zu machen und legst einfach eine Gleichspannung (in deinem Fall max. 5V) über einen Potentiometer an.



Wenn man Schwachsinn ständig wiederholt, wird es trotzdem nicht besser!


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM LÃ¼fter ohne PC betreiben*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Du solltest noch fragen, ob das PWM-Signal im Lüfter mit einem Kondensator geglättet wird. Weil dann brauchst du es dir nicht wirklich kompliziert zu machen und legst einfach eine Gleichspannung (in deinem Fall max. 5V) über einen Potentiometer an.



Ne geht nicht, muss ein PWM Signal sein.



GhostsOfOpa schrieb:


> Wieso willst du das denn machen?



Ich will einen PWM Lüfter ohne PC betreiben, steht doch im 1. Beitrag

Bezüglich PWM Signalerstellung hab ich was gefunden, werde das mal austesten ob es funktioniert, wie ich es mir gedacht habe.


----------



## bschicht86 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter ohne PC betreiben*



Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Ne geht nicht, muss ein PWM Signal sein.



Hattest du es getestet?


----------



## hendrosch (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM LÃ¼fter ohne PC betreiben*

Mit nem Arduino sollte beides gehen, also Steuern und auslesen. Musst nur gucken das du die PWM Frequenz in den richtigen Bereich ändern kannst. Ich meine das ging bei meinem Mega.

Ist halt nicht die ideale Lösung weil es sicher etwas spezielles gibt, was kleiner, stromsparender und zumindest theoretisch billiger ist, aber ein Arduino micro erfüllt das alles auch ganz gut.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM LÃ¼fter ohne PC betreiben*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Mit nem Arduino sollte beides gehen, also Steuern und auslesen. Musst nur gucken das du die PWM Frequenz in den richtigen Bereich ändern kannst. Ich meine das ging bei meinem Mega.
> 
> Ist halt nicht die ideale Lösung weil es sicher etwas spezielles gibt, was kleiner, stromsparender und zumindest theoretisch billiger ist, aber ein Arduino micro erfüllt das alles auch ganz gut.



Werd mir mal durchschauen ob das mit dem möglich wäre.



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Hattest du es getestet?



ja getestet. Keine Ahnung ob es Lüfter gibt mit denen es geht, mit meinen auf jedenfall nicht.


----------



## bschicht86 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter ohne PC betreiben*

Wie genau war denn der Testaufbau? Hast du am Poti jeweils 3,3V und Masse angeschlossen? Weil die PWM-Schaltung ist garantiert so hochohmig, dass ein Poti ohne Masse rein gar nichts bewirkt.


----------



## Fafafin (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: PWM LÃ¼fter ohne PC betreiben*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Wie genau war denn der Testaufbau? Hast du am Poti jeweils 3,3V und Masse angeschlossen? Weil die PWM-Schaltung ist garantiert so hochohmig, dass ein Poti ohne Masse rein gar nichts bewirkt.


Jetzt hör doch endlich mit dem Poti-Quatsch auf!

EDIT:
http://www.google.de/url?q=http://w...ggLMAA&usg=AFQjCNGVpKso6jppxATv388apNs6O6nMeQ


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: PWM LÃ¼fter ohne PC betreiben*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Wie genau war denn der Testaufbau? Hast du am Poti jeweils 3,3V und Masse angeschlossen? Weil die PWM-Schaltung ist garantiert so hochohmig, dass ein Poti ohne Masse rein gar nichts bewirkt.



Angeschlossen wurden 0-5V da es auch der PWM auslegung entspricht. Darüber hinaus wurde es mir vom Hersteller auch bestätigt (nach dem testen).


----------

